# Cutest Betta Name!



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

List all of the cutest Betta names you can think of! Male and Female! 
I will select a few winners and send you a "Ruler of the Bettas" Certificate! (Just to make it fun) Lol or whatever you want it to say  Thank You!


----------



## MrNighttime (Jul 24, 2011)

Well...so far the cutest name in our household...and my fave of the sorority...is a red,white, and blue VT female we call Liberty.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

How bout.... MUFASA!!! Like the Lion King, rofl. Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa Mufasa. My fingers hurt from all that typing of.... m.u.f.a.s.a.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ummmmmmm........... Marshmallow 

I spelt it that way on purpose


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Frog, Chocolate, Tokyo, Ping (Mulan reference since we aren't sure if it's a he or a she yet), Oak, Elm, Sicamore, Hester, Lyra, Pantelaemon A.K.A Pants, Courage, Yorick, Ratchet, and Moonshoes Potter A.K.A Wheeljack.

There also may or may not be the names Wafer and Origami included into that later on, depending on if I can't think of any better names for my two new males.


----------



## Shaon (Jun 27, 2011)

Cuddles, Cheeky, Sparky, Mushie, Rouge, Noel. 

You wanted cute, you got cute


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

I like the name Porkpie  and PatAflafla, do you like his dark materials, too?


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

I've read the Golden Compass but I'm not sure if that one is included in His Dark Materials or not. I have the whole book set, just never got to reading all of them.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

These are awesome replies guys! Keep Em Comin!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

diablo13 said:


> I like the name Porkpie  and PatAflafla, do you like his dark materials, too?


My sister named those ones. I've never read the books, only seen the crappy movie.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol, believe me, the books are way better!


----------



## HD25 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pataflafla said:


> My sister named those ones. I've never read the books, only seen the crappy movie.





diablo13 said:


> Lol, believe me, the books are way better!


This is kind of off-topic, but he is right. The books are sooooooo far better than the movie. The movie is worthless compared to the books. And if I hadn't read them before seeing the movie, I probably wouldn't have wanted to give them a chance. But seriously, they are good books. Even though they are for young adults, the story is GOOD.



Anyways... cutest name...

I nominate "Spectrum" as the cutest name, because, well, that's what I named my fish. :]

It's the name of a holographic pet fish in Star Trek Voyager: http://memory-alpha.org/wiki/Spectrum


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Philip, Tigger, Prince Nez, Bean, Shoes, Hiccup, Face, and Nilla Boy

Bean, Shoes, and Face are all future names for the girls in my sorority.

Tigger, Prince Nez, Philip, and Nilla Boy are all my fishes names, Nilla boy is Philips nickname.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

I had one named Charkey and my little guy now is name Squeak.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Cup. or King Steve. Counter Buddy. xD those are my three cute names.


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

jay,sebestian,water baby,steve,posiden,lucky and lotus


----------



## Shortstuf888 (Jul 29, 2011)

My Two male Bettas are named Cherry and Twitch!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I think Peaseblossom has a cute name. His nn is Peasey or Easy Peasey


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Well when I got my fish, my little brother insisted that I name him Sushi. I'd already sorta decided on his name, so I was thinking of him as Jalen. But I think that Sushi is a very cute name, if a bit on the morbid side.


----------



## willabean (Jul 31, 2011)

My little niece called my fish " Fish Perry " after hearing my sister and I talk about Judge Perry, from a televised trial. It cracked us up and so Fish Perry was Christened. These are the names I WAS considering...

Pablo, Mr. French ( he looks snooty ), Finley, Rhu ( Gaelic word for red - he is red and I am Irish ) and my favorite Khruu ( the Thai word for teacher, because he has taught me SOOO much about his kind.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Tink was named after the sound of her attempting to eat the plastic cup I had been using to change some of her water, lol
Gilmore got his name from having such a happy face
my little copper HMPK is named Todd (someone else suggested it but I loved it )
I think those are the cutest names I have, lol. my bf wants me to name my newest guy "the Magical Mr. Tumnus," yeah, my bf is weird, lol


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got a HMPK named Smirnoff, a CT named Mars, and a CT girl named Ren. <3


----------



## Kato Aaron (May 6, 2010)

I've got a teeny tiny girl named Niblet. Also a girl named Dixie Cup and another named Harmony.


----------



## willabean (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok, I just found out my Fish Perry MAY be a girl. If he IS a she, her name will be changed to Karma or Jai ( Thai for spirit / Soul ). 
Hmmm, go figure!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I had a boy in the kitchen for a couple years I had named Betta Crocker. 

I sure miss that guy!!!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

A couple of my fishie names: Gumbo, Butterbean, Mike, Squirt, Hershey, Tattoo, Mr. Bean, Puck


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay! I've picked a few winners! You'll know because I'll send you your certificate lol  thanks everyone for all your answers! if more come in and I like them you can still win!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

O__O How did I win!? xD


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

my brother named the blue VT i have bubble face nelson. its a bit long but i guess it could work. you dont have to enter this name, its just a comment im writing.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I once thought of a fish named Betta Boatman, not sure if any but me knows who this is XD Also in honor of my dog, I was going to name one Sylvia.

Some random names: Bubbles, Sugercube (XD), Wolverine (Angry little betta lol), Smallfry


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

hmm dunno if ur still wanting names my crew are as follows
males:
Free willy: Bent over dorsal
Teddy Bear: Ted off "How I met your mother"
Barney: "How I Met Your Mother"
Pippin: Lord of the rings
Sheldon: Big Bang Theory
Sponge bob Fish Pants: sponge....well if you cant guess lol
Lord Louie: The fat cat off princess's diaries
Cedric: was dubbed #11 because of his bay at his breeders was bay 11 then became Agent 11 and looked it up and the Agent 11s name id Cedric
Fredric: same as above but was 004
Benny: he just looked like a benny
Melvin: he was odd coloured and Melvin Martian it was
Nero: my bf named him like matrix
Charz: he was steel silver-blue lick charcoal
Won won: hes a ginger

the ladies were all just point and name cept cinder she was very purple and i named her after my momma who died 7 years ago her name was Cindy and she loved bettas and purple

Guppies:
Squirt: she was tiny and was almost mistaken for brineshrimp
Marlin: was the other name i needed cause the male endler that died was Crush

female catfish Robin: How i met your mother


i think thats everyone


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> Signature: ***Fuzzies**
> *Elephant- Teddy Bear Hamster & Lola- Dwarf Russian Hamster



i was curious as to what these were as im in Australia and i SO WANT ONE or a zillion they are both so cute!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Abby said:


> hmm dunno if ur still wanting names my crew are as follows
> males:
> Free willy: Bent over dorsal
> Teddy Bear: Ted off "How I met your mother"
> ...



also lost
Dastan (male in avatar) & Tamina(female) : Prince of persia
Scarlett: Agent 88 (See ced's description)
Caela: loved the spelling
Lilly :How i met your mother
Marshal: ^^^^^^^^^
B1 & B2: Snails....identical
Crash: Snail dastan headbutted till he had a cracked shell
B1 II & B2 II: Identical bristle nose catfish
Crush: Male endler following the nemo theme


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol.. Abby I <3 the names you picked!!


----------



## hermeh (Jul 27, 2011)

king neptune


----------



## NCBettaMom (Jul 24, 2011)

Hughie
Marco
Jelly
Fritz
Pepsi
Nemo(our is Nemo-daughter named him)
Wiggles
Ollie


----------



## Fredthebetta (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi, I a new Betta owner and got him for my desk at work. To me, he looked like a Fred, so thats my cute name


----------



## crezelda (Dec 17, 2010)

Mr phinnyass ( finny a$$)


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

How about Jojo? It seems really cute!

-Jojo (boy)
-Marie (girl)
-Mandi (girl)
-Luther (boy)
-Mack (boy)
-Mackie (girl)
-Kasumi (girl)
-Luna (girl)
-London (girl or boy)
-Paris (girl)
-Nikki (girl)
-Marvin (boy)

I think those are really cute names!!


----------



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

My betta is named Ginji, which I think is cute :3


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

HI! I just wanted everyone to know that I'll open up the contest again and make a new certificate this time, or an avatar if you'd like. I need some really cute, really cool names! Thanks!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I named my new tiny, transparent white, little girl "Spook". She reminds me of a little ghost. 

She also reminded me of a Shrimp, but Spook is better for Halloween since I just got her yesterday.


----------

